# Since Bios update computer having issues



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi all I have a Windows 10 Home lenovo Ideapad330 12 gigs memory.
Device name DESKTOP-HED3Q2V
Processor Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-8250U CPU @ 1.60GHz 1.80 GHz
Installed RAM 12.0 GB
Device ID 8D1CCFEA-74BD-4D63-8720-098C071F69AF
Product ID 00325-80000-00000-AAOEM
System type 64-bit operating system, x64-based processor
Pen and touch Touch support with 10 touch points

The issue I am having is since the bios updated my computer is slow to start and shut down. MY computer freezes and when I put it to sleep when closing the lid it does nto want to wake up. Also the sound is real muffled. I tried a few things such as updating drivers ect and nothing. Anyway help would be appreciated.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What is the exact serial number on your *Lenovo IdeaPad 330* laptop?
Which BIOS version did you update from and update to?
What was the reason for updating the BIOS?

BIOS software is independent of and is not affected by the Windows 10 operating system.
Updating device drivers, making setting changes, etc. within Windows 10 is not going to affect the BIOS.
The only way to do that is from within the BIOS setup screen.
You may need to change one or more settings there.

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Serial Number F16FH04
Machine Type Model:81DJ0002US

Well the Bios update popped up from Lenovo and automatically downloaded. Been trying to work on this. I attached bios info. I am just trying to figure out what in the heck is going on.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Serial Number F16FH04
> Machine Type Model:81DJ0002US


That serial number is "not found" at the Lenovo main support site.
Please do the following so we can confirm that laptop's identity and locate its assigned support site:

Download and save the *tsginfo.exe* file.
After it's been downloaded and saved, double-click it to run it.
Information about that laptop will appear.
Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE text here.

According to your image in post #3, you appear to have a *Lenovo IdeaPad 330-15IKB* touchscreen laptop.

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit, Build 19043, Installed 20210502145024.000000-420
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-8250U CPU @ 1.60GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 142 Stepping 10, CPU Count: 8
Total Physical RAM: 12 GB
Graphics Card: Intel(R) UHD Graphics 620, 1024 MB
Hard Drives: C: 930 GB (826 GB Free);
Motherboard: LENOVO LNVNB161216, ver SDK0K17763 WIN, s/n PF16FH04
System: LENOVO, ver LENOVO - 1, s/n PF16FH04
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated

Yes I have 330 Idepad windows 10 touchscreen


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You omitted the first character when you submitted the serial number, which is why it came back "not found".

According to the corrected serial number, you have THIS *Lenovo IdeaPad 330 Touch-15IKB Machine Type Model 81DJ0002US* laptop which came with Windows 10 Home 64-bit.

According to its support site, the most current BIOS update for it is version 8TCN61WW which was released on June 18, 2021.

The only purpose of that BIOS update is to address security vulnerability CVE-2020-24511/24512.
It does not address system stability and compatibility and performance.

I really don't know how to resolve the post-BIOS update issues that you're having with your laptop.
I'll leave you with the hardware diagnostic experts here who hopefully can help you.

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Okay thank you!


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Oh here is the other issue is after that bios deal my dvd/cd drive does not show up.


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Okay I did a total factory reset and my laptop is still having the same issues. I am starting to think the motherboard or something is going out. It is still not reading the DVD/cd player, I tried fixing it in so many ways nothing works. My laptop does not want to wake up once the lid is closed ect.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Doing a factory reset is not going to resolve the BIOS issue.
You need some "hands on" help by a computer knowledgeable person.

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Oh ok well no know so far has helped me. Thanks


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

I am wondering, why not simply flash back to whatever previous bios worked?
What was the original reason for updating the bios?


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

How do I do that? It popped up automatically on lenovo update and downloaded it automatically.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

First of all, there is never a need to update a bios that is working correctly. As you have seen, this can often cause problems. A bios update is done for a specific reason ie support a new processor, fix a problem you are encountering, etc NOT to just have the latest bios.

You will have to flash the bios manually since just about any windows based program is not going to let you flash to an earlier version of the bios. If you are not comfortable doing a manual flash of the bios, the best advise would be to take it to a shop. By shop, I mean just that; a real shop that does builds, installs networks, etc NOT a chain store.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

One other bit of info. When you take a system to a shop and want a bios update, it is done at the customers risk. That means that if there is a problem with the update, it is your problem and not the shop's problem.

I would also remove, uninstall, or disable whatever program updated the bios for you.


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

crjdriver said:


> A bios update is done for a specific reason ie support a new processor, fix a problem you are encountering, etc NOT to just have the latest bios.


In fairness, I've seen the Lenovo Vantage app push out BIOS updates along with other system drivers. Not the best idea, of course, since they're not always crucial.


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Yes well it was pushed alright it started and I tried ti stop it. My Lenovo was having issues already. Argh! I tried to go in to reset the bios the problem was it did not come apart in the center of the laptop. So there goes that idea.


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Well this is odd I did not download the latest bios like I thought I did. I have the version from May 2021. There is a June 2021 I have not downloaded. I went into the readme part and it says the above date.

Flash BIOS update - Flash from Operating System version for Lenovo ideapad 330 - 15/17 IKBR

Version 8TCN61WW

Applicable OS Win10(64-bit)

Installation README
Updated Date: 2021-05-19
This package updates the basic input/output system (BIOS) on Lenovo ideapad 330 - 15/17 IKBR
BIOS, abbreviation of Basic Input Output System, is integrated in ROM chip on main board, which contains the basic input/output program, system configuration information, system startup self-check and pre-setup programs. BIOS provides most basic low-level hardware operations; it is the connection between software and hardware, and interfacing window of hardware and operating system.

Note: Make note of any settings you have changed in the BIOS Configuration Utility. These settings may have to be re-entered after updating the BIOS.

Attention: Do not power off or restart your computer during the BIOS flashing process, which will cause serious damage and improper functioning of your computer.

Print this file so that you can refer to it during the installation.

Downloading the package
=======================
1. Click the file link to download the file from the web page.
2. When prompted, select a drive and directory in which to save the downloaded file.

Installing the package in Windows.
======================
Please follow bellowed step to update BIOS in Windows:
1. Locate the file 8TCN61WW.exe that has been downloaded.
2. Double click the 8TCN61WW.exe icon.
3. Follow wizard UI by making sure what BIOS to flash and flash on what platform
4. Finally press Install & Finish to start flashing. During the process, you are advised not to turn off the computer.
5. When the update finishes, the computer will automatically reboot for the changes to take effect.

Updated Information:

Latest Version BIOS fixed all merged issues from previous.

Summary of changes
==================
General Information:
8TCN61WW:
BIOS Notification :
1. Fixed
1) None
2. Add
1) None
3. Modified
1) Enhancement to address security vulnerability CVE-2020-24511/24512
EC Notification : 
1. Fixed
1) None
2. Add
1) None.
3. Modified
1) Rename 

Trademarks
==========
IdeaPad and IdeaCentre are registered trademarks of Lenovo.

Microsoft and Windows are trademarks of Microsoft Corporation in 
the United States, other countries, or both. Other company, product, 
and service names may be trademarks or service marks of others.

THIS DOCUMENT IS PROVIDED "AS IS" WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND. 
WE DISCLAIM ALL WARRANTIES, WHETHER EXPRESS OR IMPLIED, 
INCLUDING WITHOUT LIMITATION, THE IMPLIED WARRANTIES OF FITNESS 
FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND MERCHANTABILITY WITH RESPECT TO THE 
INFORMATION IN THIS DOCUMENT. BY FURNISHING THIS DOCUMENT, WEGRANT 
NO LICENSES TO ANY PATENTS OR COPYRIGHTS.


----------

